# Draught excluder for new hardwood sashes



## RichD1 (9 Mar 2021)

Thinking ahead when I get the stiles ready for morticing, what would be the best solution for draught excluding?

I've got a sample pack from Reddish seals of their brush type excluder but I'm wondering whether this is the best solution as the clearances need to be quite tight and consistent around the sash. Also the frames would be painted so would the brush gradually wear the paint off.

I'm familiar with the EPDM self adhesive strip type from Stormguard which has 3 small blades along them to aid compression and sealing which you stick to the frame recess on which the sash would close against. Having used cheap foam excluder which eventually sticks to the opening sash and pulls off whether these would last.

Is there any other alternatives worth considering.

Richard


----------



## Ollie78 (9 Mar 2021)

Do not use the stormguard foam stuff.
Either the brush pile with weather fins on the schlegel seals are both fine.

Advantage of the brush pile is that its 3 different pile lengths allow for adjustment of fit if required. Disadvantage is it gets grubby.
The schlegel stuff is good but no adjustment really, I prefer the straight one rather than the flip one.
For either it is best to use the 8mm self adhesive carrier and the 2 part slim parting bead. They also do staff bead with carrier built in.

Ollie


----------



## RichD1 (10 Mar 2021)

Thanks Ollie,

The Stormguard wasn’t the foam type but the EDPM soft rubber. I’ve just used some on my daughters windows so before I make a final decision I’ll see how well that has faired over the winter.

The Reddish brush type I was going to use the routed in T section, but I’ll take a look at the Schlegel stuff. Think Reddish stocks it.

Richard


----------



## Doug71 (10 Mar 2021)

Is it casement/hinged sashes you are doing not sliding sash?

I used Aquamac 21 as a wiping seal in the edge of some casement sashes I refurbished, I thought it might cause problems for opening them but it was fine. 

I experimented with brush pile on the first one buy found the AQ21 worked much better.

Quick lunchtime sketch, can't remember if I actually put the draught strip a bit closer to the outside or not


----------



## RichD1 (10 Mar 2021)

Sounds interesting, what sort of tolerances can the Aquamac cope with?

Richard


----------



## Doug71 (10 Mar 2021)

Here it is on Wealden website recommending a 3-5.5mm gap.

Wealden shows the way it is normally used in the frame, I reversed it and fitted it in the sash instead.





__





Door Seal Aquamac21







www.wealdentool.com


----------



## RichD1 (10 Mar 2021)

I like the sound of the Aquamac but the trouble is it requires a 2.8mm slot which costs £45. If they only made it 3mm. 

Richard


----------

